# snowmen quilt



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I found this pattern posted on QB - and really liked it. 

I have a coworker that loves snowmen, so this is going to her. I've got to run up town this afternoon to get red tassels for the hats. Forgot to get that when I picked up the sparkly thread for quilting the "snow"










here is where I got the free pattern - I made mine smaller so it could be hung over a door. 

http://quiltinspiration.blogspot.com/2012/12/free-pattern-day-snowmen.html


----------



## SoINgirl (Aug 3, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Great job! The tassels are going to be a really cute addition. 

She'll love it! :banana:


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

That is soooo cute. And you did such a nice job too!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Looks great! What did you quilt it on!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I really like that, and I'm not particularly a snowman fan. You did an excellent job in piecing and quilting.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Double post


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

And where do you work? Are they hiring?


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

LOL! Flowergurl - I'm learning how to quilt with my longarm machine, and have been giving away a lot of my projects. I bought out a large fabric stash at an estate sale for what worked out to be about 40cents a yard - and I got a lot . . . so I'm able to do this very affordably. My long term plan is to get good enough for this to be an income source when I retire - so I've got a bit over 10 years to get good. 

Molly - I did most of the quilting on my Bailey 15" on a Gracie frame. I've had my machine a bit over a year now, and still have a lot to learn! But I sure do love doing it.

I took this picture while working on that quilt.










This is a better picture of the machine and frame. DH built me a nice overhead light that spans the entire length. That is what the upright board on the end is for. BTW - we're post kids, so this is set up in what use to be the formal dining room. 










After I got everything quilted with the blue thread, I took it off the frame and used my 15-91 to FMQ the second round of the feathers and the swirls in the snowmen. I used a sparkly thread, and figured it would be easier that way. Had enough problems with that flimsy thread feeding as it was. My husband made me a neat spool holder (at the back of the machine) to help. 










The nice part is the Bailey and the 15-91 take the same size bobbins, so I can wind them using the Singer, and that works way nicer than the winder on the Bailey.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

From the looks of your quilts, I think you are happy with the Bailey?


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

The pros of the Bailey
1. Low Price
2. Mechanical (no computer anything to mess up) which also means easy to maintain

the cons
1. not much height, not a big issue though
2. Slow - only about 900 stitches per minute. 
3. only 15" HOWEVER they do make a 17" and now a 21" 

For me, the "slow" isn't a real big problem as I need to go very slow or I mess up anyway. I have a stitch regulator, but have to be careful that I don't try to move the machine faster than it can sew - then one gets very long stitches and tension problems

I didn't know how much I'd like doing this, so spending $3,000 to see if I liked it wasn't too hard to swallow. I like it enough I'm considering getting the 21" machine, as having a longer reach would make up for the slower machine. 

My husband keeps asking me if I want to upgrade to something both larger and faster, but those type are computerized to some level, AND they are so, so much more expensive. If I do get the larger Bailey, I'm going to put it on the frame and put the 15" on a table for FMQ. 

I can't justify spending $12,000 for a machine and table unless I'm going to be making money from it.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Very cute! I'm sure your co-worker will love it.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Clever, and so is your quilting set up. So much of the computerized work looks like paint-by-number. Your nice hand shows well.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

REally like this thread and the quilt is really nice. I like the touch of sparkle you put in it.

And you should be really really good by retirement.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Very nice quilt.


----------

